# Gurken



## axel (26. Aug. 2010)

Hallo liebe Gartenfreunde

Schaut Euch mal meine Gurken an . Die Blätter sehen schon wieder jämmerlich aus .

 

Kann mir jemand sagen was die Gurkenblätter für ne Krankheit haben und was ich dagegen tun kann ?

lg
axel


----------



## Annett (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gurken*

Hallo Axel.

Schau mal, ob die Bilder passen: http://www.bio-gaertner.de/Articles...ise/Krankheiten-Schaeden/Mehltaufalscher.html


----------



## karsten. (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gurken*

Hi Axel

heuer .....  nix mehr !

ich sag mal

Stickstoffmangel oder eine Störung in deren Verfügbarkeit (vielleicht der Stress in unserem "Hoch"sömmerchen, dafür srechen die neuen Blätter ...)  oder alles zusammen 

http://www.kleingartenkolonie-gruene-aue.de/Gartenfachberatung/duengung.htm

nimm den ! 

oder die

mfG


----------



## scholzi (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gurken*

Hi Axel...
das sieht aus wie falscher Mehltau!
dagegen kannst du jetzt nichts mehr tun, da fast alle erhältlichen Mittel gegen Pilzerkrankungen
nur Pflanzenstärkungsmittel sind und somit nur Vorsorglich helfen! Und selbst wenn es eins gibt
was sofort hilft, kannst du bereits befallene Pflanzenteile nicht mehr retten!


----------



## axel (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gurken*

Hallo Annett

Danke für die schnelle Antwort ! 
Ja das ist die Krankheit .
Hat jetzt bei mir erst richtig zugeschlagen wo es geregnet hat .
Nun kann ich was dagegen unternehmen .
Dies Jahr wirds ja nicht mehr viel nützen aber auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr .

lg
axel


----------



## axel (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gurken*

Danke auch Karsten und Robert !

Das geht ja hier fix 

Das mit dem Stickstoff ist auch ne Ursache , ich besorg mir mal einen Bodentest .
Dünger hatte ich nicht verwendet nur Gartenkompost.
Jo Karsten die Spreewaldgurken sind immer sehr lecker eingelegt .
Aber ne selbst geerntete ausm Garten wär auch schön .:beten


lg 
axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gurken*

Hi Axel,
komm, geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid... unsere Gurken hat's genauso erwischt.
Haben die ersten 3 aber schon geerntet und leckeren Gurkensalat von gemacht - man schmeckt den Unterschied.


----------

